# Cottage cheese or tuna before bed?



## Mike Tuvre USA (May 16, 2006)

I'm cutting and I need some protein food around 8pm (starving).  I've been having cottage cheese (1/2 sm tub), but a can of tuna has less cals, no carbs and less protein.  What do you think?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (May 16, 2006)

Cottage Cheese all the way for me. I have always eaten cottage cheese before going to bed.


----------



## BigDyl (May 16, 2006)

Both are high in sodium.  Cottage cheese has casien which digest slower.

I'd say eat both... 

Btw, I buy low sodium tuna.  It only has like 250 MG of sodium per can and tastes good.


----------



## msunid83 (May 16, 2006)

If you respond well to dairy then definately eat cottage cheese.  I personally don't worry about the sodium in either, but thats just me.  If you are cutting, though, I've heard many people say that it isn't the end of the world if you have a slow digesting casein protein before bed.  I don't know if this is true, but I do fine eating CC prebed.


----------

